# Here it is.



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Got my gun back from Black Ice Coatings and it looks great. That Lee is an awesome person. I called him on monday the 27th to see if I could pick it up on my days off Mon-Wed of that week. He said he had just got it preped and was going to have it done Wednesday. So on wednesday I headed up and got to his shop, he told me that things came up and he didn't get it finished. It just needed a clear coat and put back together.
I told him it was no big deal but he kept appologizing. I told him I would have my cousin pick it up and he would bring it to me. 
When my cousin picked it up he told me that Lee had taken 30 dollars off the price because he felt bad. I called him and told him that was not necessary I would pay the full price. He refused. 
I couldn't be more happy with my gun it looks great and doing business with a guy like Lee made it all the better. I will diffenently be taking more guns to him in the future.
Heres some picutres. Not the best pictures but I don't have the best cameras.


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Very Nice! Was that a blued barrel before?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Yep with black synthetic stock.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks good Mike. I tried to look up their website but for some reason it's blocked here at work. What dod you pay to get that done?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

And a Savage to boot. Nice. 8)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Mike that looks AWESOME!!! Holy cow I'm jealous!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

longbow said:


> Looks good Mike. I tried to look up their website but for some reason it's blocked here at work. What dod you pay to get that done?


It cost 185 for barrel and stock. Its weird the website would be blocked. Here is Lees number 1-801-361-6388


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> And a Savage to boot. Nice. 8)


Yep its my Savage 204 model 12fvs. Love this gun, was hard to let her go for the 2 weeks. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Turned out quite nice!! Im still considering having just eh action and barrel done on my fathers old model 810 30-06.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

mikevanwilder said:


> longbow said:
> 
> 
> > Its weird the website would be blocked. Here is Lees number 1-801-361-6388


Some of the gun stuff is blocked, not sure why. No porno, dating sites, lottos and gambling, etc. Sheeesh, we can't do anything around here!

Thanks for the info, Chuck.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

How do you know the porn isnt blocked Longbow?  JK


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

longbow said:


> mikevanwilder said:
> 
> 
> > longbow said:
> ...


Sounds like my work. I have the state network so all of what you said plus most social networks. They are even thinking about blocking youtube! :roll:


----------

